# 3 FOTDs! Venomous Villains, Sugarpill, Blue and Green



## roxy_rouge (Dec 12, 2010)

*Face:*
	Graftobian Anti-Shine HD Foundation Primer
	Dinair Airbrush Foundation - Vanilla, Olive Beige
	MAC VV Bite Of An Apple Blush
	MAC Omega Eyeshadow (Contour and Brows)

*Eyes:*
	Urban Decay Primer Potion
	MAC Gesso Eyeshadow
  	MAC Vanilla Eyeshadow
  	MAC VV De-vil Eyeshadow
  	MAC VV Vainglorious Eyeshadow
  	MAC Point Black Liquidlast Liner
  	MAC Fascinating Eye Kohl
	Covergirl Lashblast Volume Mascara - Very Black

*Lips:*
	Australis Nudie Rudie Lipliner
  	MAC Fleshpot Lipstick
  	MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass















*Face:*
	Graftobian Anti-Shine HD Foundation Primer
	Dinair Airbrush Foundation - Vanilla, Olive Beige
	MAC Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
	MAC Omega Eyeshadow (Contour and Brows)

*Eyes:*
	Urban Decay Primer Potion
	Sugarpill Flamepoint Eyeshadow (Burning Heart Palette)
	Sugarpill Dollipop Eyeshadow (Sweet Heart Palette)
	Sugarpill Buttercupcake Eyeshadow (Burning Heart Palette)
	MAC Nylon Eyeshadow
	MAC Sketch Eyeshadow
	MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
	Covergirl Lashblast Volume Mascara - Very Black

*Lips:*
	YSL Rouge Volupte #1 Nude Beige















*Face:*
			Graftobian Anti-Shine HD Foundation Primer
			Dinair Airbrush Foundation - Vanilla, Olive Beige
			MAC Love Rock Mineralize Blush​ Shiseido Ash Blonde Eyebrow Pencil​ MAC Omega Eyeshadow (Contour)

*Eyes:*
			Urban Decay Primer Potion
			MAC Otherworldly Paint Pot​ MAC Mood Ring Eyeshadow​ MAC Sassy Grass Eyeshadow​ MAC Bitter Eyeshadow​ MAC Vanilla Eyeshadow​ MAC Nylon Eyeshadow​ MAC Plumage Eyeshadow​ MAC Point Black Liquidlast Liner​ Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil - Zero
			Covergirl Lashblast Volume Mascara - Very Black

*Lips:*​ BYS Ice Pink Lipliner​ 	 		MAC Viva Glam Gaga Lipstick
 	 		MAC Slicked Pink Lipgelee


----------



## BrittanyD (Dec 12, 2010)

Very beautiful! I really love the third one. Your eyeliner is great


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 12, 2010)

I love them all!! You should post more often!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Dec 12, 2010)

really pretty love all the bright colors!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 12, 2010)

These are *gorgeous*. The last is my favorite.


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 13, 2010)

I loved them all the 3rd look especially


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 13, 2010)

ur blending is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## roxy_rouge (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Dec 14, 2010)

you're so talented


----------



## LC (Dec 14, 2010)

really love the 3rd one best


----------



## vipervixen (Dec 14, 2010)

All are beautifully done, but the Brights are really captivating!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sooo soo pretty


----------



## hibiscus (Dec 15, 2010)

I especially luv the last one.


----------



## Caderas (Dec 15, 2010)

just gotta say.. DAMN GIRL.  I saved all of these for inspiration.  so flawless and gorgeous!  <3


----------



## heidik (Dec 15, 2010)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous looks! *runs to use her Vainglorious eyeshadow*
	I love your blog as well...you always have beautiful colour combinations !


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 23, 2010)

sooo pretty!


----------



## mirauk (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous doll! I really love the 2nd look, so bright and pretty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Dec 25, 2010)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## arabelle (Dec 25, 2010)

your eyelining is the best i've ever seen. WOW! so impressed and inspired.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 28, 2010)

I love them all!!


----------

